# Problem in Samba installation

## Kombatant

This is my first post, I have been working with Gentoo for the past week and this distro is a definite keeper  :Smile:  I have this problem though... I cannot emerge any version of Samba. Here is the error it produces : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> ...

 

Any ideas on how to make it install? All deps seem to be in order...Anyone else that had the same problem? Here's my configuration : 

AthlonXP 1600+ / Abit NF7-S

2x256 MB Corsair XMS3500

Crucial Radeon 9700 Pro (8.004 bios) / Catalyst 3.1

Q-Tec 550W PSU

WD1200JB HD / Quantum AS 40GB HD

Toshiba SD-M1612 48x DVD

Yamaha 2100s CDRW / Adaptec 2940U SCSI controller

----------

## steveb

could you post your USE and CFLAGS flags from /etc/make.conf?

and wich kernel are you using?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Kombatant

 *steveb wrote:*   

> could you post your USE and CFLAGS flags from /etc/make.conf?
> 
> and wich kernel are you using?
> 
> cheers
> ...

 

Sure  :Smile:  I have CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=athlon-xp -march=athlon-xp -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow " and USE="dvd gtk2 samba sse". As for the kernel, I have a plain-vanilla 2.4.21pre4 (SiI3112 and nforce2 goodness on the same package  :Smile:  )

----------

## agent_jdh

Hmm, I'm having the same problems with a P3 box I'm setting pu just now, but samba update compiled OK on my own machine (athlon xp) a couple of nights ago.

Tried compiling with -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe , as well as -march=i686 -O2 -pipe, fails with the same error.

USE flags are "cups qt kde tiff dvd -gnome"

Are you using the ~x86 keyword?  I noticed that it upgraded glibc to 2.3.2pre yesterday, maybe this is the problem.  I'm going to try back-grading to 2.3.1r3 (which is what was installed on my athlon box when it compiled samba OK) and see what happens.

----------

## Kombatant

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> Hmm, I'm having the same problems with a P3 box I'm setting pu just now, but samba update compiled OK on my own machine (athlon xp) a couple of nights ago.
> 
> Tried compiling with -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe , as well as -march=i686 -O2 -pipe, fails with the same error.
> 
> USE flags are "cups qt kde tiff dvd -gnome"
> ...

 

Since nothing else works, I might as well try your advice...I deactivated "~86" and I am emerging the whole world  :Smile:  Will post again to tell you if it fixed it.

----------

## Kombatant

 *Kombatant wrote:*   

>  *agent_jdh wrote:*   Hmm, I'm having the same problems with a P3 box I'm setting pu just now, but samba update compiled OK on my own machine (athlon xp) a couple of nights ago.
> 
> Tried compiling with -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe , as well as -march=i686 -O2 -pipe, fails with the same error.
> 
> USE flags are "cups qt kde tiff dvd -gnome"
> ...

 

I am still trying to put everything back together. It seems that I activated "~x86" at some time and then forgot to deactivate it, which filled my installation with betas, so problems were bound to rise. I am emerging for 7 hours now, and I will probably reemerge the whole of kde since qt refuses to install now. Oh well, at least I know it will eventually get better :/

----------

## HiredGun

hey, I got the same problem. . .  how do you deactivate "~x86"  ??  not sure what you guys are talking about??  Is that in the make.conf?  Thanks

----------

## Kombatant

 *HiredGun wrote:*   

> hey, I got the same problem. . .  how do you deactivate "~x86"  ??  not sure what you guys are talking about??  Is that in the make.conf?  Thanks

 

Yes, just enter ACCEPT_KEYWORD="" in make.conf.. after I did all that it fixed it for me. I am in the process of recompiling everything still, but the problematic ebuilds are already compiled, so this will fix it for you, if you can stand the looooooooooooong rebuilding times

----------

## HiredGun

Alright, cool!!  Thanks for the help. ..   One more question, just so I understand what's going on.   Why do I have to recompile everything instead of just the problem package?  Also, what is that ACCEPT KEYWORD option telling linux?  Why would that let this package install?  Bug or misconfigured by me?  Sorry about all the questions, I'm just trying to understand what's going on, rather than just typing in fixes like a monkey, with no idea what I'm actually doing. . .haha,   thanks again in advance!

----------

## plate

Since I run into the exact same problem described in the first post to this thread, but do not intend to let go of ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", can anyone offer a solution to the actual problem rather than circumventing it by a downgrade?

----------

## spbecker

 *plate wrote:*   

> Since I run into the exact same problem described in the first post to this thread, but do not intend to let go of ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", can anyone offer a solution to the actual problem rather than circumventing it by a downgrade?

 

I've got the same problem and also have no intention of removing ~x86.  I was actually wondering if it was a problem with the gentoo-sources kernel.  I've seen various posts complaining about compile problems that fix themselves once vanilla-sources is used.  Maybe I'll give this a shot and see what happens.

----------

## Joffer

I have the same problem. I also had ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", and it tried to emerge samba beta (2.2.8_pre1). Disabling #ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" had emerge fetch 2.2.7 but I still get the same errors.. any suggestions?

Could my CFLAGS or USE have anything to say?:

```
USE="aalib acl acpi alsa dga directfb doc evo fbcon gb gd ggi gtkhtml imap innodb jikes lcms ldap maildir mysql nocardbus oav perl pic samba sasl slp snmp tcltk tiff usb xml"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -maccumulate-outgoing-args -falign-functions=4"
```

running on a Duron 600 with 256MB RAM

I'm about to leave for a meeting, and have changed my CFLAGS to "-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe" just to check.. compiles while I'm gone...

----------

## plate

Forget it. It's not kernel-related, I actually tried to compile it running a different kernel, before I finally was clever enough to pay a visit to the bugzilla database... There's a bug report here that explains it all, comment #7 leaves hope for medication in a not-too-distant future.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Joffer

 *plate wrote:*   

> Forget it. It's not kernel-related, I actually tried to compile it running a different kernel, before I finally was clever enough to pay a visit to the bugzilla database... There's a bug report here that explains it all, comment #7 leaves hope for medication in a not-too-distant future.  

 

Great  :Smile: 

----------

## corporate_gadfly

Please take a look at bug 16321, comment #13.

In samba-2.2.8_pre1.ebuild, you have to delete the line

```
--with-smbwrapper
```

You have to change line 

```
make all smbfilter smbwrapper smbcacls
```

 to 

```
make all smbfilter smbcacls
```

comment out line

```
doexe source/bin/smbwrapper.so
```

comment out line

```
dosym /usr/lib/smbwrapper.so /usr/bin/smbwrapper.so
```

Hopefully all of this will be in the portage tree soon. BTW, if you make your changes in your tree and do an "emerge rsync", you'll lose your changes unless you have a PORTDIR_OVERLAY line in /etc/make.conf pointing to an alternate place.

----------

## Kombatant

The accept keyword flag gives the portage system an indication of what we want to install. If we set it to "x86" it means that we want only stable packages for the x86 platform. The '~' in front of the platform means that we want to include unstable/beta packages as well.

My system is pretty stable at the moment. The reason for all these recompiles on my part was because it had installed a different version of the C++ compiler, so I had some programs compiled with the beta version of the compiler, aka asking for trouble  :Smile:  So I decided to downgrade and only install the latest of XFree86 because I have a radeon9700 and I need the support (due to lack of agpgart support for the nforce2 platform, I cannot use the ati drivers, unless someone is willing to share his knowledge with me  :Very Happy: )

----------

